# Prepare for the bedridden



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

On April 30th I fell and sustained 6 fractures. Left hip, 3 fractures in left pelvic bone, 2 in back, 1 in front, pubic bone and tail bone. The right side badly bruised.

I spent 2 days in the hospital then went to physical rehab where I was forced to sit on the 2 day old fractures. They said it would be 2 weeks in rehab but sent me home after a week. That week was pure agony. I was pumped full of so much pain killer I was hallucinating and the only time I was conscious was sitting in the chair in excruciating pain. When I got home I thought it had only been 2-3 days since I fell. One of the rehab doctors told me I should not have been sent there for at least a month. I spent the month of May in bed and just the past few days able to sit in a chair a few minutes.

Now I am making a list of what to store for this and decided to share to help others.

This is what we already had:

Hospital bed passed to us from a family member
Wheelchair
Baby wipes - lots of them
Shower curtains and rings for privacy
Aloe Vera gel for back and bottom
Loose pajamas
Mugs and tumblers with lids
Flexible straws

My daughter who has training in home health care bought these items the day I came home:

Walker
Bedside commode
Bed pan with liners
Disposable under pads
Reusable under pads
Over the bed table

If the patient is incontinent, it would be a good idea to have adult diapers. Thank goodness I didn’t need them but will stock them.

I hope none of you ever need this but I never thought I would either.

BTW, it has taken 2 care givers taking shifts. They need a break too.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

WOW. Hope you feel better soon. We had a friend break his hip at the beginning of May. The last week of May he had to go back to the hospital because his foot was infected and they found two blood clots in his leg. Keep an eye out for anything that doesn't look right.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

SouthCentralUS.....I wish you a speedy recovery! Good post...not often does one think of the things necessary for a "bedridden existence" for any period of time....but it happens, and one should be prepared for it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow! What a horrific time you have been having! Do you have family who could help you? 

As we age, this is a possibility for any of us. I so agree with having some home health care equipment and supplies are important.

I started being a prepper when I would have an experience and realized I should of or could of had this, or that. Each situation that we are in that leaves us lacking, helps us, if we think and listen, to be better prepared.

Thank you, South Central. I wish some of us were closer and could give you a helping hand.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone. My daughter and husband are taking good care of me and I am improving. Looks like I will miss the first of canning season. Hubby has been dehydrating and giving veggies away.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Holy hell. Was it just a simple fall off your feet, or out of a tree?

I shattered my knee some years back. I think I can say that things will never be the same. Re-adapting is the hard part.

I wish you well.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

So sorry you are having to deal with that! I've dealt with a handicapped parent all my life and it just gets harder with age. Glad you are on the mend!! Having 'special" items around comes in handy if you or a loved one is bedridden for any length of time.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your fall and hope you have a full and speedy recovery.

Almost a month ago my wife fell at work, broke her pelvis and developed blood clots in one leg, doctors say she will be recovering all summer and may be ready to go back to work when school starts back(she is the cafeteria manager at a local high school).up in the fall.

I know what she is going through and can only imagine what you are up against, get well soon.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Davarm said:


> Sorry to hear about your fall and hope you have a full and speedy recovery. Almost a month ago my wife fell at work, broke her pelvis and developed blood clots in one leg, doctors say she will be recovering all summer and may be ready to go back to work when school starts back(she is the cafeteria manager at a local high school).up in the fall. I know what she is going through and can only imagine what you are up against, get well soon.


I wish everyone a speedy and uncomplicated recovery! I'd rather have two broken arms than a damn broken hip...that just kills us "oldsters," just don't heal like we used to!


----------

